# Just some Bud Porn...



## Locked (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share this pic from my PakiRyder that really was just a Paki no Ryder since it was not a true auto....  I took a bunch of pics of her and her buds tonight and this one was my favorite.. the rest are up in my 3rd and 4th journals if anyone cares to take a peek.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 27, 2009)

lovely lady ya got there, Hamster!

how far along is she?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

very pretty girl lucious even..lol


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> lovely lady ya got there, Hamster!
> 
> how far along is she?



Thanks flesh...she has been 12/12 for 52 days now I believe...looked at the trichs tonight under the pocket microscope and they are all cloudy with one or two ambers...maybe 2 more weeks tops I think...


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very pretty girl lucious even..lol



Thanks 2dog...luscious is a very good word to describe her...looks like she shld be smokable by xmas....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

makes me wonder if there is an anna nicole or a pamela anderson bud...lol


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

marilyn monroe kush....


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Jane mans*field*


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 28, 2009)

Bombshell kush :hubba: 
Looks tasty Hamster yeehaw!


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Bombshell kush :hubba:
> Looks tasty Hamster yeehaw!



Thanks Doc...


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lookin great Hamster!
That paki sure would look nice in my garden


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Lookin great Hamster!



Thanks Bro...they smell great too...


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Ow c'mon Ham I cant get my rocks off on just one pic, give us a close up of that main cola!



What's funny is her main cola is not even that great right now..it is still filling in a bit but i don't think it will ever be a standout...what this plant lacks in main cola it has spread out onto numerous bud sites...I hve never grown a plant auto or regular with this many bud sites...it is loaded...I am so glad I cloned it...


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Dont be shy, that plant looks great in your GJ... Nothing to be ashamed of buds looks perfect on it.. Being a heavy Indica the colas may not fill out as much as hybrids...



Thanks man...I will get some pics of it up tomorrow...my wife will kill me if I go in the grow room and start another photo shoot...she already says I spend too much time with them...


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 28, 2009)

Amazing pic my man. Looking sooooo good.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 28, 2009)

New strain HL?

Listen, I thinks it's against the site rules to post pics that have been altered.  It's not right that you sprinkled all that powdered sugar on them before taking the pics.

And this has been the story of the boy and the buds (similar to the wolf and the grapes).  I know I'll never get to try them, so they're probably no good anyway.

Nice job Hamster!


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Amazing pic my man. Looking sooooo good.



Thanks dude...


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> New strain HL?
> 
> Listen, I thinks it's against the site rules to post pics that have been altered.  It's not right that you sprinkled all that powdered sugar on them before taking the pics.
> 
> ...



Hey BBFan...yeah this was supposed to be an auto strain but it grew nice and compact, showed pre-flowers but never flowered...so I took a clone from her and then threw her in 12/12...it really is crazy how sugary she is getting...I know it does not really mean she will be a great smoke but I hope she is....she is not growing any popcorn buds for me to sample though...she is making me wait...just like a lady...


----------



## NorthernHoney (Nov 28, 2009)

sexy beast ...


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> sexy beast ...



Thanks NH....she does hve a certain swagger to her....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL Ham...very nice, if she smokes as good as she looks your going to be enjoying that for awhile!  Nice job on the grow!


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL Ham...very nice, if she smokes as good as she looks your going to be enjoying that for awhile!  Nice job on the grow!



Thanks...  Shld be some good smoke...I will do a smoke report when I get to smoke some...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 28, 2009)

Very NICE Paki Hamster Lewis! :aok:

Wow...  that's really some dankalicious looking buddage there, bro.  I think it is possibly the 'chosen' one...  Too bad that it didn't turn out to be an auto and you'll just have to keep that strain around for a few thousand runs...   NOT!  What a lucky break!   I can see that autos have their place and value but this is precisely the reason I can't bring myself to run any...   It would break my heart to run ONE plant that looks like THAT :hubba: and know that I can't keep those genetics alive in my garden for future grows whenever I want more of THAT!   VERY cool....  Very nice holiday buds... for years to come!

Peace!


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks dirty...yeah it was a lucky break that it turned out to not hve the auto flowering trait since it is a very sexy girl...and I will be keeping either a mother plant of her or just keep cloning the clones for a while...it is tough to get a really good auto strain and not be able to clone it to keep it going...The last White Dwarfs I grew hve been blowing my mind with how good the smoke is...now I am almost out...sure wish it was a regular strain that I cld hve cloned...


----------



## meds4me (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice job Hamster ! Been bouncig in n out cause i too have the BK in DWC and cant believe how shes been acting. Hardy doesnt cut it......Indestructible is closer ! The cuts i have ( bought to take more) dang near root themselves !
I've got the pheno i wanted for a mother now. So come spring its on like Donky Kong !~


----------

